# Need help with ID old plow plane & I need a depth stop



## Waterlog (Feb 9, 2013)

Just acquired my first wooden plow plane and am quite excited about it. However, I know little about them so, just bought 3 books exclusively about old wooden plow planes and molding planes. While I am waiting for them to arrive I thought I would share a couple pictures and possibly get some feedback on ID and it appears to be missing a couple parts. The only marking on the plane is on the blade, "Ohio Tool Co.". But I realize the blade likely is not original to the plane. Does anyone venture to ID this unmarked plane and comment on any aspect of it. In addition, on the underside it is missing the depth stop that seats in the base. The mortise is free of real damage but clearly indicates the missing part. Also, there is a small hole in the top that is missing brass tightening screw. I would greatly appreciate any feedback or referral to buy a depth stop. Thanks. Lester


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

> Just acquired my first wooden plow plane and am quite excited about it.
> 
> Thanks. Lester


That's a slippery slope you're headed down and its a fine looking plane. If the body isn't marked, it may be difficult to identify a maker. For the missing parts, my suggestion would be to start looking for a donor plane, or plan on making the missing parts. They'll be hard to find, especially without a maker.

I've just recently bought some books on the wooden planes myself. The number of makers is extensive. Keep us posted.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

The features on the arms suggest the plane may be an Auburn Tool Co. plane but I can't say that for sure. Parts for these old planes weren't standardized and you'll have to cannibalize one from another plane to get one. A machinist could make the parts for you but, unfortunately, that will cost more than the plane is worth. Did you get more than one iron? That can be another major problem because irons weren't standardized as well. The depth and location of the "V" groove on the back of the iron coupled with the iron's thickness are critical for mating the skate. Wooden plow planes were built around the irons and made to match the available irons. A proper fit is necessary for proper function. I wish I could offer better or more positive information but I can't.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

> The features on the arms suggest the plane may be an Auburn Tool Co. .
> 
> - lwllms


Since Ohio tools and Auburn merged around 1893, its possible the iron and plane were original. Here is some more history if you're interested. http://www.timetestedtools.com/ohio-tools-planes.html
It's mostly metal stuff, but the history is in there.


----------



## Waterlog (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for the input all. Looks like I may half to watch eBay for a plane to cannibalize.


----------

